

Act more like a PC, less like an NPC - Eliezer
http://meaningandmagic.com/pc-laws-of-life

======
edw
Okay, it took me a few minutes to figure this out, not being a gamer: "PC"
means "player character" and "NPC" means "non-player character." So the title,
roughly translated, means "Act more like an actual person, less like a
character in a video game driven by a poor AI."

